# 1930's Newsreel vans



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello all,

Does anyone know of a model for a late '20s-early '30s REO Junior Speedwagon in 1/72nd scale? I need one for a newreel van in a diorama I want to do. I can also make HO or 1/64th work as a forced prespective shot. Thank you in advance.

Don


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

An exact match might be found in the Railroad modeling world with a Raliway Deliver Express Truck.

Hot Wheels has mostly Ford delivery vans and they might work as a substitute. They are more 3" scale - in one or more deminsions. One called the blown delivery van is a bit bigger than the mainiine versions.

Matchbox has a series called Models of Yesteryear, but they may be to large in scale for what you want to end up with, but with a forced perspective approach they should work.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

REO Speedwagon. So that's where that band got their name.

Pretty colorful name for a delivery van. "with a 6 cyl engine and 4 wheel brakes your deliveries will get there faster.."


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Ransom Eli Olds Speedwagon wouldnt fit on the labels. 

I saw a bunch of ERTL models in 1/32 (?) scale at an antique mall today. Didnt see a body type close to the delivery van though.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The Airplane being filmed is a Clipped Wing Monocoupe flown by Johnny Livingston. They were specifically a 110 Special, of which only 7 were built.


----------

